
Convert a C# Object to Almost Any Format - LyalinDotCom
https://khalidabuhakmeh.com/convert-a-csharp-object-to-almost-any-format
======
gm
Good, now make it round-trip. In C# the hard part is not serializing, but
deserializing robustly and type-safely.

------
mikece
No gRPC reference?

